# Game #52 (2/11): Los Angeles Lakers @ Cleveland Cavaliers



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*TBA​*


> *Lakers Caveliers Preview*
> 
> After several rough games, LeBron James bounced back with one of his better outings in recent weeks on Friday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

I know it's obvious, but we really need this one. is luke in the line-up?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Luke out....


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Radman playing good so far/


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

D. Gib for 3!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Silk D said:


> I know it's obvious, but we really need this one. is luke in the line-up?


luke is out until after the allstar break.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

More bounce for the ounce on that Rad 3


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Radman with a weird three pointer.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

WTF is radman on? most have drank a case of redbull, 4 monsters and 11 rockstars.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

5-0 run by Laker's 14-7


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice start...now we just need to continue to play like this for 48 minutes.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

So far, good start.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

James saying Bryant is the best player in the NBA.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow, Radman with another one.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Stupid pass by Parker.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Rad looked normal on that play...lol


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Lebron got "more" body art? geesh


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Do I see Carlito from the WWe in the game?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers need to rebound the ball.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Bynum needs to dunk the ball.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I don't see any changes.

No spirit, no confidence, and no effort. We'll lose this one too. 

We're going straight down the tubes.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bynum sucks. Missed 2 gimmie lay-ups , isn't blocking shots. He's really playing poorly. Vlad starts out hot then we get pounded on the offensive boards again. Like we've been listening to the same ole song for a month now.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I expect another loss. I just don't see the fire, nor the passion to attack going inside, and now we've convinced the greatest attack dog in the league thats its cool to continue feeding non aggressive soft guys because its good for the big picture.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

that looked good by Mo' evans


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

L.O. just going through the motions out there


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Yup, this is what Kobe and Phil should do, get team mates involved, miss play-offs and let the Haters like you.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Ohh I called it.

This one is going to turn into a blowout.

Odom isn't even trying to go inside, and neither is the rest of the team. The defense is pathetic...just like every other facet of our game.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Why isn't Cook in the game, but Sasha is?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Does Verajeo, have some birds in his hair, like Peter from Family Guy.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Farmar and odom are driving me nuts. Farmar has lost all his aggressiveness he pumps fakes outta open shots into turnovers. odom gives up the 4pter then jacks up senseless 3's.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

The rim don't lie...no foul


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Evans should stop ****ing whining so that we won't get a T.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Theonee said:


> Why isn't Cook in the game, but Sasha is?


I agree at least he's aggressive looking for the J he can go for 25 if hot. odom has the force field preventing him from scoring over 20.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

good block Ill'


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

A Laker fan just left a message on my phone saying "K. Brown is vital in these situations"


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Evans is always attacking at least, too bad he lacks ball handiling and shooting ability or he'd be really good.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sloppy 2nd quarter thus far. Our bench has been pretty disappointing as of late. 

Get Kobe back in there and let's stop messing around.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Theonee said:


> Yup, this is what Kobe and Phil should do, get team mates involved, miss play-offs and let the Haters like you.


Great line.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Bynum stands there like a stick, the rebounds and blocks comes to him, he doesn't put in any effort to get them.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I admit maybe come march the masterplan will have paid off maybe Vlad is gonna become a stud , maybe we'll be totally healthy and make a deep playioff run.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Mo evans is a good player, but he certainly isn't a SMART player. he's a little too agressive on both ends of the floor. He gambles too much on d, and forces it too much on offense.

you guys predicting a blow-out are hilarious. if it happens, you say I told you so. If it doesn't, you're happy, cause we won, and claim you're glad they prooved you wrong. lot of game left...


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Whenever the ball is in Smush's hand, I get nervous, it just dribbles it into the crowd and looses it.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

cook...sit down


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

The best play we have is the Kobe Cook pick and pop its the only time we get open shots.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The Detroit game was better than this...WTF happened to this team?

They aren't even trying out there. All we are doing on offense is standing and passing the ball around the three-point line. This is some of the stupidest and worst offense I have ever seen in pro basketball.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

If they let the Cavs score more tahn 95 points in this game,something must be done with the Lakers defense.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We just have too many soft guys, we're too worried about having good chemsitry instead of having warriors who compete hard. 

Evans just got beat off the dribble and no one helped. He tried reaching for the ball and boom an easy lay-p. 

Offensively what are we trying to do, it seems so damn random now at least with Kobe jacking shots the plan is to get him the ball.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Why are they spamming the TV with David Stern's adopted son's commercials.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Offensive rebounds is just pathetic. I think the scouting report is out now. 

Kobe getting stripped so much because teams are hip to what he wants to do because he's not lookinng towards the basket the are attacking his handle. 

Odom just out there I think the fact that odom is 2nd in so many team catergories reveals how timid our team is. 

Most teams pg's take advantage of Snow's non existent offensive game but not us. We are playing him like he can score big.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The Lakers defense has been horrible for more than two months now. It always feel like 6 on 5 basketball, because Lakers opponents always seem to have someone open.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Suddenly the Cavs lead by 12 points.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Does Bynum ever actually hard foul anyone, he has to be the And1 King


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> Does Bynum ever actually hard foul anyone, he has to be the And1 King


He needs to be taught footwork.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

You don't rebounds the ball, you don't play defense and on top of that you don't make free throws. All are recipes for disaster.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I only hope the Lakers don't end up like Orlando.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We just might be the worst defensive team in the league...it's that bad.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> Does Bynum ever actually hard foul anyone, he has to be the And1 King


problem is, he can play great D and still get called for the foul. Also, I'm sure the coaching staff let's him no that he is the only healthy center on the roster. But yeah, if I was him, I'd get my money's worth, they're gonna call it anyway.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The only positive thus far has been Radmanovic's stats.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We're getting waxed by a team that spends practice time going over half-court shots...wow.

Now we're playing catch-up, and we don't have a chance. Without a major trade, we are totally ****ed. 

Look at our offense during this ****-streak...it has been terrible...

We are only averaging 97ppg over the last 12 games, but even that stat is grossly inflated because of the Washington and Boston games. In our losses over this stretch, we are only getting 92ppg...that is simply not enough.

We cannot survive with Smush Parker as our PG. Either we improve at that position, or we just watch our team struggle for another 30 games and get torched by a much better team in the playoffs.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I don't care if Kobe attempts 100 shots and we loose,atleast we would have tried to win.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe has zero FT attempts...he needs to be way more aggressive.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Bryant with a dunk.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice dunk by Kobe to start the 2nd half. Now he just needs to continue to do that. 

And he's about to get this first two free throw attempts...finally.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

2 pos. to shots for kobe, i like it.

as long as he doesn't force it


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't like how the Lakers are seemingly in love with the three...Smush just gave up an open shot to step back and try for a three but ended up passing it because of the defense...just shoot it if you're open...doesn't have to a freakin' three!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I like the aggressive Bryant.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Theonee said:


> I like the aggressive Bryant.


As do I.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Cavs in the penalty with more than 7 minutes remaining, more reasons to attack.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cavs in the penalty the rest of the 3rd quarter...we better start attacking the basket!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

finally protecting the paint. the cavs are not a good shooting team, so we gotta keep making them take jump-shots. lebron is not even close with these attempts


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lol, Do we have two Mike Browns.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Technical foul on Mike Brown...late foul called on Ilgauskas ...Kobe nails the FT and also gets two more.

Not sure why he was angry because it was a foul, albeit, a small foul.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn...Bynum just picked up foul #4. 

He's done until probably midway through the 4th quarter or so...

Lakers down 3 with 7 minutes left int he 3rd...


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

cavs can't buy one right now. now's when kobe needs to attack so we can take the lead.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Why didn't Radman go after that ball.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We somehow always give up WIDE OPEN threes...it's ridiculous.

We were just down 3...now we're about to be down by 8...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Theonee said:


> Why didn't Radman go after that ball.


Probably thought it was out on the Cavs.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Smush spoiled Lakers rythem, by being selfish.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

That turnoever should be on Turiaf, not Kobe.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Defense isn't the damn problem right now...it's offense. We can't score one damn point, for Christ's sake!

Give the ball to Kobe and get the **** out of the way!!! 

We got it down to 2, and then those morons started missing easy shots, taking crappy ones, and throwing the ball away.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers should be more aggressive, lots of Cavs are in foul trouble.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Smush should be benched.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gooden, Ilgauskas, and Hughes all have 3 fouls...Kobe just missed a three...Hughes misses on the other end...Smush misses and then fouls Pavlovic...Lakers down 7. 

We're playing bad basketball right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers have a chance to cut it to one right here with two Turiaf free throws...come on Ronny!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Sasha with a big 3.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Tie game. Sasha with the nice three. 

Radmanovic surprisingly has played nice defense on LeBron.

Lakers get the lead with a Ronny layup...first lead since the first quarter!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Evans flat out sucks.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Vladimir Radmanovic with the block on LeBron!

I wish Mo Evans could hit shots with some consistency.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kobe should never pass to evans, NEVER.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

LeBron is only 4/14 for 11 points.

If we can keep forcing him to take jump shots, we can take him out of his game.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I wish Evans could only shoot, I wish the Wiz could get him a jumper.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

I like the effort. Kobe will most likely start the 4th on the bench. we just gotta stay within 3-5 or so till he comes back


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I know Kobe just went to the bench for the last 18 seconds of the 3rd...but I really hope Phil puts him in to start the 4th...without him in the game, we just play with no flow in the game.

End of the 3rd quarter and the Lakers have a 67-64 lead.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The best quarter I have seen the Lakers play in a while. Full of energy.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Ronny is better than Bynum , might not have as much upside but he's better right now. He play very physically, commits hard fouls and attacks the basket strong when gong to the hoop and actually fights for offensive rebounds.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kobe already got his rest at the beginning of second quarter. No more rest for him.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

That ended up being a good 3rd quarter, but we really need to move the ball better. 

Both times Evans had the ball in the corner, Radmanovic was wide open about 15ft to his right. Of course, Evans missed them both...get the ball to the better shooters!

Kobe had better start the final period, because if he doesn't, there's a good chance this will be one of those 15pt 4th quarters.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Ronny is better than Bynum , might not have as much upside but he's better right now. He play very physically, commits hard fouls and attacks the basket strong when gong to the hoop and actually fights for offensive rebounds.


Yeah. We just have to remember that Bynum is only 19 years old. He's getting there...slowly right now, but he's getting there. Just gotta have patience with him.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Theonee said:


> The best quarter I have seen the Lakers play in a while. Full of energy.


I'd agree. Some fire. Kobe plays aggressive the others follow, Kobe plays flat the team plays lazy. He's the firestarter.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> Ronny is better than Bynum , might not have as much upside but he's better right now. He play very physically, commits hard fouls and attacks the basket strong when gong to the hoop and actually fights for offensive rebounds.


If only Ronny is blessed with Bynums size and height. He would be a monster.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe is in to start the 4th...LeBron is out for Cleveland...this is where we need to try and take over.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Get Evans out of the game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I can't believe we're letting Pavlovic score on us like this...I know it's only 11 points but it seems like all his shots have been open, whether dunks or jump shots.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I mean is Bynum gonna contest a shot, jeez, posting Evans ignited the Cavs run. He doesn't have good feel at all offensively. 

odom the beat goes on another brick from deep.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Odom should stop shooting the 3s.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Where the hell is Vlad? He needs to get back in and we need to get Mo out of there.

Lakers have Odom & Kobe in right now...Cavs have pretty much nobody...and we're down 3...Lakers yet to score in the 4th. 

Scratch that...Kobe just scored.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ilgauskas owns the Lakers. That's sad. He has 17 points.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Ugly stuff. if our 2nd guy plays this way we don't have a legit 2nd guy. odom is just one of the others at this point. 

Big Z looking like kareem. Bynum just standing there.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Evans always disruprts the Lakers offense.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey look! We're throwing it away at the start of the 4th again...what are the odds of that?



Ilgauskas is as slow as molasses...our big men are a joke.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Gotta get sasha back in take farmar out maybe Sasha can squeeze another 3.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Bynum sucks, he doesn't play defense, he doesn't box out for rebounds, when hes not scoring, hes garbage.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I would put Sasha and Ronny back.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Somebody needs to light a fire underneath this team's ***.

Lakers can't hit the most simple shots in the world...


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

mo just doesn't have a high basketball IQ


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

We won't wins this game without Kobe scoring 40.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe keeping us alive.

LeBron is back in for Cleveland. Maybe that's better for us because without him in the game, the Cavs were playing awesome.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Smush is back, just when you think it is looking better.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

kobe's getting hot. this should be a good finsih


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe is going OFFFFF and I love it. Thats what I'm talking about just jacking it up.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I like it Lebron guarding Kobe. Snow is better at guarding Kobe than Lebron.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's freaking awesome. 

Can be ABC please get rid of this stupid camera angle? 

Kobe's on fire! Jumper right over LeBron!

Lakers with a 3 point lead with with 5:42 left. Kobe had 32 points, 7 rebounds, and 5 assists on 12/22 shooting. He's also hit his las 4 shots. I love it! Come on Lakers! End this road trip on a good note!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah Snow is allowed to hand check and be physical thats his rep,so Kobe has a hader time getting by him, lebron is scared of Kobe's 1st step so Kobe gets more room.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe nails two from the free throw line...Lakers lead by 3 with 4:43 left.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

They are letting Carlito score on us.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum with his 5th foul. Varejao gets two shots...makes the first and makes the second.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Why did Phil bring Evans back in? He's done NOTHING in this game and he just turned it over.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I hate Evans, why is he still in the game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pavlovic is the Cavs' best player.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Evans always spoils the team rythem.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Evans another dumb play.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

get Evans out of the game,


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Tie game with 3:39 left.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum is fouled out...he had a horrible game.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Bynum is out, maybe good things will happen, get Evans out and put Sasha back.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Phil Jackson, are you dumb? he put Evans back.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Why not put Cook in? Why does Phil keep putting Mo in?! I don't get it!

Cavs back up by 2.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I have a really bad feeling about this game.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

If we loose it is because of Phils stupid coaching, he puts Evans back , and Evans disrupts the team offense everytime.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

PJ gotta pull in a shooter, bring in Vlad, the defense is gonna swarm Kobe someone else is gotta make an open shot. Maybe even bring in Cook for the Pick and pop.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

I just don't understand. we're short handed. drew fouls out. and phil puts in mo over cook and vlad.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Kobe has scored all of our 4th Q points...we're worse than I thought.

And what the **** is Bynum supposed to do? Varejao jumps right into his chest, Bynum is standing straight up, and they call a foul. What a load of bullcrap.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Why not let Radman, Sasha, Cook, Odom, and Bryant play down the stretch.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lebron is funny he wouldn't attack Kobe but when he gets the switch he attacks.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

well, i dont think any of us expected to win this last one.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

too bad kobe has like zero help out there like that sasha guy on the cavs


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Phil is a moron.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ronny to the line for two. Hopefully he can cut the lead to two...

Makes the first...makes the second.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Radman was playing good today and he let Evans play.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

LeBron back to the line.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I am out, I can't watch Phils hatred towards Cook and radman anymore.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

He makes 1 of 2...Lakers down 3. Smush nails a jumper on the other end and the Lakers are down 1 with 2:00 left. 

Who the hell are these Cavs players that are owning us? Where'd they come from?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

wow...game

you know maybe phil jackson meant 2-6 on this road trip...

wow..were in deep ****...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

boy that one hurt


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe got hacked again. No call what else is new, Lebron going nowhere baseline jumps into Ronny 2 shots. Refs screwed us with that bad call.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

****ty way to lose.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Ballgame


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

game over


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

wow 3 and ****ing 5 on this ****ing 8 game EAST road trip...god damn..


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

seriously...baseball season can not get here any quicker...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers are the worst team in the league. 









Okay, maybe not, but lately, they've sure been playing like it.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This team is made up of a bunch of morons and this game proved that.

From the management, to the coaching staff, to the players...morons.

Do we have one smart player on this team? If we do, he's probably sitting on the bench because Phil is too damn stupid to play him.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Well that sums it up pretty well...Lamar Odom airballs an uncontensted 3 to end the game.

We aren't even going to win as many games as we did last year at this rate.

I am stunned at how little the team has done in response to this gigantic collapse. It's like they have failed to realize that anything is even wrong.

YOU GUYS ARE GARBAGE! Make some changes!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

A pathetic showing against a sub par team...again. seriously, what have laker fans done to deserve this. This road trip was meant to rack up some wins and improve our record. What a joke, a trade must be made..we wont last long at all if this is the team taking us in the playoffs..seriously were ****ed.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Recap of this road trip. 

Knicks game- league steals the game former Knick coach helps the Knicks by suspending Kobe for a bogus non foul slap. 

Pacers game- PJ mindlocks the game away with stupid coaching, a game we had won. 

Detroit- Plaed scared on the players loss didn't compete. 

Raptors- Another PJ special, Kobe plays slack for 3 quarters, PJ uncorks Cook we come back and lose because Evans mindlocks and leaves peterson open too often. 

Cavs- PJ mindlocks again , rewards Evans for nothing defense smothers Kobe in the late 4th, odom doesn't show, Cook hardly plays and no one other than Kobe scores late until Ronny's free throws and some garbage baskets.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Evans should be namesd stinker of the game, and he was allowed to stink by Phil. Whenever the Lakers got it going Evan disrupte the team offense. It happened thrice.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we're fading an idiot can see this, I'm up for anyone being traded except for Kobe. odom is just disappearing, I don't wanna her **** about Kobe styming him, when for 3 quarters he has ample chance to do something and doesn't.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I feel bad for Kobe. There's only so much once person can do.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kobe should go to last years mode. I don't care if he averages 0 assists a game, as long as Lakers wins. And all the scrubs need to be dumped.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Theonee said:


> Evans should be namesd stinker of the game, and he was allowed to stink by Phil. Whenever the Lakers got it going Evan disrupte the team offense. It happened thrice.


I agree Evans just flat out makes so many overaggressive bad ball handiling manuevers it just stalls us. Coming out in the 4th with a chance to make the lead 5 or 6 and we call for Evans on a post up he stumbles away. 

Incredible. I didn't know how much we were gonna miss Kwame and Walton. They are vital at this point.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

And veteran coach like Phil holding his grudge against Cook and not playing Radman, while playing Evans is unbelieveable. What has Evans done to deserve playing time. He has sucked for the past two months.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah Kobe ought to ignore PJ and start competing real hard like last season. he can overwhelm some teams with a 50 pt game. he could have easily got 50 in tonights game had he attacked in the 1st half.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Theonee said:


> Kobe should go to last years mode. I don't care if he averages 0 assists a game, as long as Lakers wins. And all the scrubs need to be dumped.


Yeah and go back to square one.


Kobe's one man show is not going to get you anywhere.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lots of fans hate cook for some reason. And now I think PJ has a grudge. Our offense really functions with Cook being a rotation guy for 20 minutes or more because he can sretch the defense and pull the bigs outta the middle. He can score, we need scoring. 

he jumps through hoops to get Vlad and then dogs him in the papes for 3 month's. he wasn't some star player we brought in just another role guy. 

Vlad shouldn't be starting at this point. I don't know where we could turn maybe play Kobe at 3 and bring in Sasha as a shooter at 2.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Yeah and go back to square one.
> 
> 
> Kobe's one man show is not going to get you anywhere.


We finished 8 games above .500, this season we're 8 games above .500 right now.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> We finished 8 games above .500, this season we're 8 games above .500 right now.


Not to mention the games were more fun to watch last year, this year it has been pure painful.


----------



## The Lake Show (Jun 29, 2006)

Theonee said:


> And veteran coach like Phil holding his grudge against Cook and not playing Radman, while playing Evans is unbelieveable. What has Evans done to deserve playing time. He has sucked for the past two months.


i was scratching my head at this too..

why the hell was radman on the bench?? he was playing an excellent game on both ends of the floor.. he definitely could have helped kobe shoulder the offensive load in the 4th and he couldn't have been any worse on the brazilian sideshow bob character


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> We finished 8 games above .500, this season we're 8 games above .500 right now.


Except last season, Lamar Odom, Kwame Brown, Kobe Bryant and Luke Walton did not miss a combined 40 + games.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Yeah and go back to square one.
> 
> 
> Kobe's one man show is not going to get you anywhere.


almost did last season...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i have a feeling our second half of the season will be one half of basketball to forget


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Yeah and go back to square one.
> 
> 
> Kobe's one man show is not going to get you anywhere.



Exactly. If anything, this game prooved that we can't go back to last year. Kobe was hot in the 3rd, and when he has it going like that, he should definately attack. But if that's our whole offense, defense is easy for the other teams in the forth. Just triple team kobe and you win. man, this whole "as long as we win games' thing is mind-boggling. if we're playing this bad in april, yes, it can be considered failure. it's still pre all-star break for christ's sake. and we're STILL not healthy.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> almost did last season...


Almost doesnt count.


Ill wait for the whole team be in good health. Luke and Kwame are impact players for this team. We have been exposed in the post without them. We have Maurice Evans for crying out loud taking Luke's minutes. Odom's injury was also a big time block in our progression, Odom was having an All Star type of season before he went down.


Its a concern, but im not going to panic. If LA wants to trade im all for it, Iff they keep the nucleus, then im all for it as well. Ill support this team whatever decision they make.


----------



## The Lake Show (Jun 29, 2006)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Except last season, Lamar Odom, Kwame Brown, Kobe Bryant and Luke Walton did not miss a combined 40 + games.


yeah man, injuries are killing us :no:


----------



## The Lake Show (Jun 29, 2006)

SoCalfan21 said:


> i have a feeling our second half of the season will be one half of basketball to forget


God, I hope not. That would be a real shame considering how well we played dealing with circumstances thus far.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I know you guys are disappointed with the result of the game, but I just wanted to stop by to say good game.

We had some lesser players step up big for us tonight and that was the difference tonight. Kobe is simply amazing. 

Good luck with the rest of your season, and stay healthy.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

The Lake Show said:


> God, I hope not. That would be a real shame considering how well we played dealing with circumstances thus far.


Yeah bro, it will be one of LA's most devastating season in its history.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers really need a trade or else, they need to dump those scrubs pretending to be NBA players and get sign some good players.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

This is interesting:

- Kobe goes off to a 36-7-6 game, shooting .500FG%;
- The other teams' superstar is stopped.

YET, the Lakers lose. Hmmm, let's see:

*SCRUBS:
A- The Laker ones:*
- Odom was 5-13, 1-6 in triples.
- Bynum: no defense, fouls out after 29 minutes (and a monstruous *2 rebounds*);
- Parker shooting in the .300FG%S (again)
- Bench with acombined 3-17 FGM/A

*B- The Cavs' ones:*
- A guy caled Pavlovic scored 21Pts
- Another guy, called Varejão, scored 11 points in the 4th.

Oh, yeah, and the Lakers shot .200% from triple-land.

This team is disheartening (sp?) to look at. Kobe's been way too "politically correct" with these losses, congratulating other guys (like Bosh) and stuff, when he should be kicking chairs in the lockerroom. Odom is, again, Odom: inconsistent, poor bball IQ, no guts. The rest are scrubs that wouldn't make a 9 player rotation in a contending team.

We're screwed. Yeah, the Lakers haven't been healthy. But if our "salvation" resides on guys like Walton and Brown coming back, we are nothing more than a 1st-and-out playoff team.

This season is a wash unless something dramatical occurs.


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

Theonee said:


> I am out, I can't watch Phils hatred towards Cook and radman anymore.


yeah i noticed that in the last 3 games i watched, @ Detroit Cook throws the towell at Rambis' legs and goes back to the bench, @ Toronto Vlady misses 2 shots in the first 3 minutes of the 3. quater goes to the bench and never comes back, today the same thing all over again. On the other hand, Odom attemted like 6 threes in each game and made one in more than 40 minutes per game.....in other words, you won't make the playoffs!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Injuries are part of the sports business, we can't blame it on injuries, that is why every team is allowed to have more than 15 players. That is where a good GM comes in. Mitch has been resting too much on the successes of Shaq and Bryant. Otherwise he has got to be one of the worst GM in the league.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I say trade anybody the Nets want (except Kobe) and get Jason Kidd...we suck so bad at the PG position. 

Kidd can play defense and if he was here, Kobe wouldn't have to worry so much about passing the ball because Kidd could do that for him.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

alexander said:


> yeah i noticed that in the last 3 games i watched, @ Detroit Cook throws the towell at Rambis' legs and goes back to the bench, @ Toronto Vlady misses 2 shots in the first 3 minutes of the 3. quater goes to the bench and never comes back, today the same thing all over again. On the other hand, Odom attemted like 6 threes in each game and made one in more than 40 minutes per game.....*in other words, you won't make the playoffs!*


Keep dreaming... Playing like crap the Lakers are still confortably in the playoff scenario. They will make it no-doubt-in-my-mind.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Making the playoffs isn't what's a concern to me...we'll make the playoffs. Guaranteed.

I'm worried about what might happen to us IN the playoffs.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We'll get in but we're collapsing. we're relying on inexperienced soft bball players. 

All the teams ahead of us have experienced tough minded and tough physically ball players.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> Making the playoffs isn't what's a concern to me...we'll make the playoffs. Guaranteed.
> 
> *I'm worried about what might happen to us IN the playoffs.*


We'll put up a fight if healthy, but the way things are going, if we face Dallas or Phoenix, we're toast. Against the Spurs maybe we can win 2. The Jazz would seem like the only winnable team in the first round.

That's looking at the standings right now.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

and what sucks is that the suns are in the slump and were not helping to gain ground...wed only be like 7 games out if we would have won against the raps and tonite....this sucks...really sucks


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Put down the razorblade everyone, we'll be fine. There were times last season when things just flat out sucked (six game losing streak, Kobe's lockerroom rampage, .500 basketball at this point, etc.). Just give this group time to get healthy and players like Vlad and Mo time to gell. What are there, 30 games left? I'll go on record and predict a 20-10 finish. We've deal with ridiculous Phil rotations and decisions for years in the first half of the season. After the All-Star break, his teams always seem to surge. This group will be no different. Let the ****ty slump happen now, and watch the peak going into the playoffs. Now would be the ideal time to hop off the bandwagon. Scrap it together around here and enjoy the ride, just like this team is going to do.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Put down the razorblade everyone, we'll be fine. There were times last season when things just flat out sucked (six game losing streak, Kobe's lockerroom rampage, .500 basketball at this point, etc.). Just give this group time to get healthy and players like Vlad and Mo time to gell. What are there, 30 games left? I'll go on record and predict a 20-10 finish. We've deal with ridiculous Phil rotations and decisions for years in the first half of the season. After the All-Star break, his teams always seem to surge. This group will be no different. Let the ****ty slump happen now, and watch the peak going into the playoffs. Now would be the ideal time to hop off the bandwagon. Scrap it together around here and enjoy the ride, just like this team is going to do.


repped!:clap: 
exactly what i was thinking. we'll be fine guys


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Getting Kwame and Luke back will be a big lift for us. We don't need to make any trades, unless we get get an absurd offer that no one would pass up, which is highly unlikely... If we want a all-star calibur player, we'd also have to give up alot to get them... 

Everyone needs to calm down.


----------



## h-town laker (Jun 29, 2006)

Right now, our play has completly changed, Radman is looking a little better, more comfortable, but atleast against Cleveland, no one was there to help Kobe to shoulder the load, little emotion being showed by anyone except for Kobe and always Ronny, it just seems like losing is OK.. dont want us to be comfortable with losing..


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Eternal said:


> Getting Kwame and Luke back will be a big lift for us. We don't need to make any trades, unless we get get an absurd offer that no one would pass up, which is highly unlikely... If we want a all-star calibur player, we'd also have to give up alot to get them...
> 
> Everyone needs to calm down.


Too Late...

(jumps of balcony)


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Too Late...
> 
> (jumps of balcony)


A balcony 2 feet off the ground doesn't count. =\


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Eternal said:


> A balcony 2 feet off the ground doesn't count. =\


Touche my good man, Touche.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I pretty much over-react to every lost...just my nature. I just hate losing. HATE IT. I know we'll bounce back, and it is good that if we're going to play bad ball, we do it now instead of late in the season making our push into the playoffs. 

GO LAKERS!


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

If anyone needs to pick up a razor blade, its all those scrubs on the Lakers. I swear, outside of Kobe, Odom and Bynum, the rest of 'em are utterly disposable.

Getting sick of Phil, too.


----------

